# Grill guide



## osirus (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok so i just bought this propane grill and i trying to determine if the grill i got is worth the money spent, they only reason i am asking is cause i cannot find any type of review on the product other than on the basspro web page. I personally think i got a pretty good deal, the only thing that bothered me was that this grill was priced at 499.99 and on sale for 299.99 but no cover or propane tank was included, Im not sure if they decided not to add thoes item because it was on sale or not. the grill is a XPS 5 burner 60,000 btu about 650in cooking surface, side burner, thermometer to 800 degrees, also has the ceramic grill. basically i had to only pay 100.00 out of my pocket due to the fact i had like 200.00 on a point card from my work.

one more question concering grilling steak, a lot of sites say to get your gill as hot as you can before putting the meat on the grill, what temp are they looking for? i put my meat on at 400 and it turned out great, nice grill marks, medium rare after arround 16 min. any rules of thumb?


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Osirus, 

To help you out, would it be possible for you too supply us this a link to a picture of your new BBQ ?


As for technically it sound great


----------

